# Willard walleyes



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Was up walking the willard reservoir. Then apparently made a stupid post. I thought this was a good to swap stories and share info. I just everyone to enjoy this sport as much as me but you guys are right my bad. Hope this is more suitable for everyone


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

James lucius said:


> Was up walking the willard reservoir with the wife and talked with the guys fishing. Catching alot of cats now but as I got to the far east side a kid was walleye fishing. We got to talking and he showed some pics of the eyes he has been catching. HE Has been slamming nice fish from shore and like some ofyou know there are some hogs in there. His biggest fish as of yesterday was over 8 ponds just thought I would pass this on seen some nice cats and bass cruisin the shore line. Also I found a tackle box with lots of stuff in it on the rocks crazy.


Hold it now!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

percidaeben said:


> Hold it now!


Hold it now?


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Have a private conversation with a “kid” fishing, then you post HIS success on a small body of water on a public forum? Classy, I’de be pissed if I was that kid....


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

No doubt, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

@James lucius,
What the guys in this thread are trying to say is that this forum is watched by LOTS of people who will jump at the chance to take advantage of a report like this. These silent observers are takers, and will not hesitate to throw conservation and responsible harvest out the window for the instant gratification of taking home bucketfuls of fish. To sum up, it's probably not a good idea to announce on a public forum that huge walleyes are being caught at a small reservoir, because those huge walleyes will not be there for long. For the most part, the forum members are not trying to flame you or drive you away; they're just being protective of a limited resource that can be destroyed by a few irresponsible people. It's a teachable moment, and hopefully we can all learn to approach it that way.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

This is why I play dumb when approached by people I don't know. All I ever catch is 1 or 2 small sheephead - it's crazy. Heck, I don't barely tell my friends that fish with other people where I go and what I catch. Control the information.

Here's a teachable moment - if someone comes up and starts asking about info from you, don't brag. Don't show pics. Don't elude to the type of fish you catch. You've only fished here once or twice and are trying to figure it out. 

James, its not too late to edit your post and delete the details.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Again guys my apologies for the post


maxpower said:


> @James lucius,
> What the guys in this thread are trying to say is that this forum is watched by LOTS of people who will jump at the chance to take advantage of a report like this. These silent observers are takers, and will not hesitate to throw conservation and responsible harvest out the window for the instant gratification of taking home bucketfuls of fish. To sum up, it's probably not a good idea to announce on a public forum that huge walleyes are being caught at a small reservoir, because those huge walleyes will not be there for long. For the most part, the forum members are not trying to flame you or drive you away; they're just being protective of a limited resource that can be destroyed by a few irresponsible people. It's a teachable moment, and hopefully we can all learn to approach it that way.


Again my bad won't happen again hope you can forgive for the judgment and error of this post. I enjoy the site and do not like to start drama in any way I will keep quit in the future


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Apparently you can’t post reports unless you have a rod in your hand....


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I was not trying to start anything really just was sharing info with these guys. I think that we should network and have fun we all pay to fish and spend big money on it. I will just keep locations private from now on and it's a great site don't wanna clutter it up with. My stupid post or drama sorry to offend ya and the guys on here


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You didn’t offend me bud. I wouldn’t worry about members trying to tell you what to post and what not to post. That’s why we have mods. You did nothing wrong imo. Everyone knows that Willard has a good eye population. Hell I got quite a few back in the 80’s trolling and casting. Nice perch also. It’s hard to find them in that rez because it’s like a giant salad bowl, hardly any structure. That kid was just pounding the wind swept riprap. It’s no secret. Just most are to lazy to walk all the way around to the east bank. That’s a haul with gear. That being said. I would wonder more about if you posted a lost tackle box to try an get it back to its rightful owner.. But that’s your business also.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I am more than willing to give the box back I hate losing tackle myself if anyone know what I found let me know and i would be happy to give it back. Thanks for the encouragement I just like to share and motivate people about fishing. I think we all wanna protect our honey holes and I have mine so I will just post with a little more discretion in the future. But the young man was happy to share and it's good to see the next generation interested and excited about the sport. Again thanks man definitely made me feel better


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey James,
For what it's worth (which likely isn't much), I wasn't offended either; I was trying to diplomatically share the sentiment that may not have been very clear in the responses to your original post. I don't even fish Willard, but when I read this thread, I felt like there was a breakdown in communication.

I feel the same way about encouraging and motivating the next generation (or any generation for that matter) to get out-of-doors. OGF is still a great, free resource for the sport(s) we love, and it wouldn't be that great, free resource if everybody stayed quiet.

@Bucket Mouth
"All I ever catch is 1 or 2 small sheephead - it's crazy."
LOL!!!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Appreciate it and it was a learning experience and I will curve the post a little I get excited to share live for this sport. All my girls knew what a bait caster was before a barbie lol I will still post pics of fish and ideas just keep my locations to myself unless it's a close friend or family who won't over fish or over talk up the resource but I do like that a few guys on here took up to help me learn from this instead of downing me for the mistake again thanks. And I will try to catch only sheep's head from now on lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

maxpower said:


> @James lucius,
> What the guys in this thread are trying to say is that this forum is watched by LOTS of people who will jump at the chance to take advantage of a report like this. These silent observers are takers, and will not hesitate to throw conservation and responsible harvest out the window for the instant gratification of taking home bucketfuls of fish. To sum up, it's probably not a good idea to announce on a public forum that huge walleyes are being caught at a small reservoir, because those huge walleyes will not be there for long. For the most part, the forum members are not trying to flame you or drive you away; they're just being protective of a limited resource that can be destroyed by a few irresponsible people. It's a teachable moment, and hopefully we can all learn to approach it that way.


Well said maxpower!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Thanks fess


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Ress stupid auto correct


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

There’s guys who who never heard of this forum that catch those walleyes every day. It’s no secret. Guys who catch fish on a regular basis don’t need this site. This is a informative site to teach and keep people aware of what’s going on lake to lake and to network. There’s no fisherman waiting to steal your spot or to over harvest the population. You still have to know what your doing. If you follow the odnr regulations your good. Take every legal fish your allowed. Keep posting that’s what this site is for. Crybaby’s can pout and stay at home. Or better yet build their own lake and play resource conservationist


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Beepum19 said:


> There’s guys who who never heard of this forum that catch those walleyes every day. It’s no secret. Guys who catch fish on a regular basis don’t need this site. This is a informative site to teach and keep people aware of what’s going on lake to lake and to network. There’s no fisherman waiting to steal your spot or to over harvest the population. You still have to know what your doing. If you follow the odnr regulations your good. Take every legal fish your allowed. Keep posting that’s what this site is for. Crybaby’s can pout and stay at home. Or better yet build their own lake and play resource conservationist


Hmmm


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The pendulum swings both ways in my mind..........

- The smaller reservoirs that can not sustain a population of walleye from natural reproduction are a put & take resource. They are stocked for us to take, period.

- Small reservoirs and lakes CAN become over harvested very easily if word gets out about a hot bite. Not just walleye...... panfish and bass as well. I've seen it happen more than a few times here on the forum and also by word of mouth. I try to keep smaller lake/reservoir location information to private messages instead of public service announcements personally. Free country though.

It is always good to figure out several lakes and jump around to the ones that are on the upswing rather than the down swing. All lakes (even big Erie) go through good times and bad times.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I remember when Willard was awesome for
perch


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Thanks Attica and in the future I won't discuss location again was just to excited and over shared I am on my way to some water now won't post location but will continue to share tips and post pics. Also just to say we fish alot of the same waters Attica be close to each and we both know the pressure is been getting worse year after year more fisherman now than ever.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

To each his own. Some people are guarded and some share at will. I think some are secretive because they have put in the time and work to find productive hunting or fishing spots just to have them blown up after sharing some intel with some take take takers. I like to be selective with what I share for this reason but dont fault anyone who wants to help someone out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya then the guy across the street took bucket fulls out of there during the ice season


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

We all know that 10%of us catch 90% of the fish I catch small mouth like it's my job in lots of spots and most guys can buy one. I catch eyes on days no one will even fish I didn't realize how much slack this post would get but hey live and learn. The is to keep people fishing so they can stock these places and keep our lakes full of the speices we all wanna catch


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I’m from Sylvania, never have, nor probably never will fish Willard. My “problem” with his post was that he didn’t post “his” report...He parking lot fished and posted somebody else’s hard work and luck for the entire internet. To me that just doesn’t seem right...I have seen what public reports do to a small lake/impoundment or pier/“river spot”. If it was YOUR report I’de have no issue, you can decide what you would like to do with YOUR information. And a thank you to Kagee for letting this civilized discussion continue; nothing else is happening in the NW Ohio fishing thread anyways  Tight lines all!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

No more locations man I got it this thread is over I altered it already. I will continue to post but will be better about it. If anyone wants to share info your secret safe with me lol bad joke I guess. Have fun out there guys and be safe plenty of fish in the waters go get em


----------

